
Scenes from the Life of Roz Chast - bookofjoe
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/12/30/scenes-from-the-life-of-roz-chast
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/ibyQX](http://archive.is/ibyQX)

